# Canadian - Car 210 Unit 01 Train 2 May 6



## Marbleski (Mar 6, 2022)

I booked this section yesterday. This is the unit and car on my reservation. 

We have same unit for both the Vancouver to Jasper leg and the Jasper to Toronto leg three days later. 

The drawing on the Via website shows three sections per car but they are not numbered.

Does anyone know which of the three is unit 01?

Also suggestions on which unit or car I should book is much appreciated. I think there are nine or 12 sections available so I assume there are three or four cars.

Which unit is on the side with the best view on each leg? 

Thanks


----------



## fdaley (Mar 6, 2022)

If the car has the sections at the front end, which is the normal orientation, Section 1 will be all the way at the front on the right-hand side as you face forward. Section 2 is across the aisle, and Section 3 is behind Section 1, opposite the wall of the shower compartment.

There is great scenery out both sides, depending on where you are on the trip. But if the dome and lounge areas are open again by then, which last I knew was the plan, you'll probably want to be there, rather than in your section, to take it all in. If you do stay in your seat, you'll be able to see the left-hand scenery out the window of Section 2 across the aisle. (Even if it's occupied, chances are its occupants will be in the dome, lounge or diner a great deal of the time.)


----------



## Marbleski (Mar 6, 2022)

fdaley said:


> If the car has the sections at the front end, which is the normal orientation, Section 1 will be all the way at the front on the right-hand side as you face forward. Section 2 is across the aisle, and Section 3 is behind Section 1, opposite the wall of the shower compartment.
> 
> There is great scenery out both sides, depending on where you are on the trip. But if the dome and lounge areas are open again by then, which last I knew was the plan, you'll probably want to be there, rather than in your section, to take it all in. If you do stay in your seat, you'll be able to see the left-hand scenery out the window of Section 2 across the aisle. (Even if it's occupied, chances are its occupants will be in the dome, lounge or diner a great deal of the time.)



Thanks for the reply. I will call and ask to be moved to unit 2 on the left side.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 7, 2022)

Personally in the sections I always ask for No. 3 because it has the added privacy from having the shower next to it. But that is just me.


----------



## Marbleski (Mar 7, 2022)

Seaboard92 said:


> Personally in the sections I always ask for No. 3 because it has the added privacy from having the shower next to it. But that is just me.


I was thinking the same but then again the times we are at our seat it would be nice to see out both sides. A possibility is to take number 2 for night one to jasper and number 3 for the second leg.

Any chance of all the berths filling up this late?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 7, 2022)

Marbleski said:


> I was thinking the same but then again the times we are at our seat it would be nice to see out both sides. A possibility is to take number 2 for night one to jasper and number 3 for the second leg.
> 
> Any chance of all the berths filling up this late?


Since they're the Cheapest Sleeper Space, they've been Sold Out every time I've ridden.( due to COVID 2019 was my last time in the Great White North)


----------



## Marbleski (Mar 7, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Since they're the Cheapest Sleeper Space, they've been Sold Out every time I've ridden.( due to COVID 2019 was my last time in the Great White North)


Thanks for the reply Bob. My oldest son Is taking this trip with me. One of his first train experiences was on The City of New Orleans from New Orleans 
to Memphis. He attended both weekends of the Jazz Festival and in between he took the train to see you in concert in Memphis.

The following winter he spent five months in your home town attending UT Austin. I was hoping he would hook up with a Texan so I could spend the winters with him lol. He really made a mess of my upcoming retirement plans. He moved to Ottawa last summer and experienced the coldest January temperatures on record. I still visited him last month however, wishing he resided in Austin. lol.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2022)

Marbleski said:


> Thanks for the reply Bob. My oldest son Is taking this trip with me. One of his first train experiences was on The City of New Orleans from New Orleans
> to Memphis. He attended both weekends of the Jazz Festival and in between he took the train to see you in concert in Memphis.
> 
> The following winter he spent five months in your home town attending UT Austin. I was hoping he would hook up with a Texan so I could spend the winters with him lol. He really made a mess of my upcoming retirement plans. He moved to Ottawa last summer and experienced the coldest January temperatures on record. I still visited him last month however, wishing he resided in Austin. lol.


Ottawa is my favorite Canadian City! It's Wonderful in the Summer!( just like Austin is in the Spring and Winter!)


----------



## jiml (Mar 8, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Ottawa is my favorite Canadian City! It's Wonderful in the Summer!( just like Austin is in the Spring and Winter!)





Marbleski said:


> He moved to Ottawa last summer and experienced the coldest January temperatures on record.


My friend in Austin overlooked just how bad the winters in Ottawa can be. He lived in tropical southern Ontario. Ottawa varies between massive snowfalls and North Pole temperatures. By the time you get your car dug out it won't start.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2022)

jiml said:


> My friend in Austin overlooked just how bad the winters in Ottawa can be. He lived in tropical southern Ontario. Ottawa varies between massive snowfalls and North Pole temperatures. By the time you get your car dug out it won't start.


And also how the 7 months of Summer in Austin are Blowtorch Hot with Houston Humidity!


----------



## Marbleski (Mar 8, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Since they're the Cheapest Sleeper Space, they've been Sold Out every time I've ridden.( due to COVID 2019 was my last time in the Great White North)


Thanks for the reply Bob. My oldest son Is taking this trip with me. He


Bob Dylan said:


> Ottawa is my favorite Canadian City! It's Wonderful in the Summer!( just like Austin is in the Spring and Winter!)


So that must mean you not have visited us out here in St. John”s Newfoundland. Lol. 

I called VIA tonight and moved back a few cars to be closer to the Park Car. I took section two on the one night leg to Jasper and the more secluded section section 3 for the three night leg from Jasper to Toronto.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 9, 2022)

Marbleski said:


> So that must mean you not have visited us out here in St. John”s Newfoundland. Lol.


I have always wanted to visit Newfoundland as it is one of the 2 provinces I haven't been to (the other is PEI). I looked at driving there from Maine and it looks like it would take 2 days leisurely driving from Port Au Basques just to cross Newfoundland, I didn't realize how big it is.

Too bad the "Newfie Bullet" isn't still running.
Just for fun I scanned the schedule from my 1950 Official Guide:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 9, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I have always wanted to visit Newfoundland as it is one of the 2 provinces I haven't been to (the other is PEI). I looked at driving there from Maine and it looks like it would take 2 days leisurely driving from Port Au Basques just to cross Newfoundland, I didn't realize how big it is.
> 
> Too bad the "Newfie Bullet" isn't still running.
> Just for fun I scanned the schedule from my 1950 Official Guide:
> View attachment 27526


My brother used to drive his Camper from Texas via Maine and spend the Summer on PEI.( sadly I've not been there either)


----------



## Marbleski (Mar 10, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I have always wanted to visit Newfoundland as it is one of the 2 provinces I haven't been to (the other is PEI). I looked at driving there from Maine and it looks like it would take 2 days leisurely driving from Port Au Basques just to cross Newfoundland, I didn't realize how big it is.
> 
> Too bad the "Newfie Bullet" isn't still running.
> Just for fun I scanned the schedule from my 1950 Official Guide:
> View attachment 27526


Pretty neat. My dad worked on the Newfie Bullet during his early years with CNR. The train was taken out of service in 1969. Although I was 7 years old I do not remember the passenger trains and they passed daily across the street from our house.

To visit us you need a couple of weeks to leisurely enjoy the many cool places to see in our province.

One has to invest considerable time in planning and visiting … plus money to make the most of a dream vacation to the island.

On the plus side we currently have about a 25 percent sale on for our friends south of boarder. It seems to be getting better each day as our loonie drops lol


----------

